# Vernier calipers



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Hi wondered if anyone could recommend a set of the above I will only be using them for glass &strap measurements saves a ruler if I have a set.

so any help on which to buy ?

Thanks


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, these should do. Less than six quid including postage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LCD-6-150mm-Digital-Vernier-Caliper-Micrometer-Gauge-Accurate-Measurement-Tool-/381364822738?hash=item58cb1d62d2:g:lLAAAOSwEK9TsYib


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thanks as long as they are recommended I don't have any preference, that's why I asked will order tonight


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Aldi and Lidl sometimes have digital, electronic versions for under a tenner....they are certainly accurate enough for case measuring....


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thanks all for the help ordered the ones Steve D UK linked to and as said they seem good enough for what I need at the moment


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Good choice - the plastic ones are great for case measuring as you won't scratch anything and 0.1mm accuracy is perfectly adequate


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I got mine from Lidl , essential tool for crystal/glass measurement and getting new stems cut to the right length first time without any guess work , the ones in the link look fine , they don't need to be expensive imo , mine weren't and they're perfect


----------

